# Newbie......OTT hand hits.



## Spartan (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, newbie here with a few questions.

I retired and have way too much time on my hands so I'm taking up some old loves. One of them was going on a walk in the woods hunting pests. In the old country, it was crows and rats. Rabbits too but I would not shoot at them unless I was sure of a kill. Which means I'm going to be looking at primarily 1/2 steel balls to deliver a lethal hit.

It's been a looong time since I made wood sling shots and amazed at the new tech out there. I want to buy a slingshot but I'm a bit worried about hand hits. The idea of driving a steel ball into a knuckle doesn't have much appeal.

Soooo......I'm looking at the OTT on Amazon.com, would you guys recommend any of these flat band types?

Should I be concerned about the small fork opening if I want to use 1/2" steel balls?

Maybe some type of glove until I get past the finger breaking/bruising phase?

Any favorites or preferences?

https://www.amazon.com/Tongtu-Stainless-Slingshot-Hunting-Catapult/dp/B07FNP1XDY/ref=sr_1_11?keywords=slingshot&qid=1555268865&s=gateway&sr=8-11

https://www.amazon.com/YuXing-Professional-Slingshot-Military-Grade-Composite/dp/B07MPC58BX/ref=sr_1_17?keywords=slingshot&qid=1555268943&s=gateway&sr=8-17

https://www.amazon.com/TOPARCHERY-Professional-Slingshot-Detachable-Catapult/dp/B077T18W4P/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp?keywords=slingshot&pd_rd_i=B077T18W4P&pd_rd_r=3165c6ac-33b2-4ddd-9102-ea0ef669e334&pd_rd_w=7gbJe&pd_rd_wg=613nT&pf_rd_p=5c5ea0d7-2437-4d8a-88a7-ea6f32aeac11&pf_rd_r=2PJB801NB29N75GSK46G&qid=1555268943&s=gateway

https://www.amazon.com/Tongtu-Stainless-Slingshot-Outdoor-Catapult/dp/B07NV66YN4/ref=sr_1_89?keywords=slingshot&qid=1555269110&s=gateway&sr=8-89

https://www.amazon.com/Huntcool-Slingshot-Catapult-Adjustable-Stainless/dp/B07MF9T3QV/ref=sr_1_144?keywords=slingshot&qid=1555269401&s=gateway&sr=8-144


----------



## Spartan (Apr 13, 2019)

No opinions? Oh well.

I'm in Canada and these slingshots take 2 months to come in from China. So I have to buy them at Amazon.com, which are in stock there and then go pick them up at the border.

Given that the last time I used a slingshot, dinosaurs were running around, I thought that somebody may have one of those and offer an opinion.

I'm placing an order the next few days for one...so I guess I'm going to find out soon enough about the differences and abilities.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I have bought from both Amazon, and some American companies. I would recommend the american companies simple shot and Pocket Predator. both are sponsors of this site. Watch the videos that they have produced it will get you up to speed on new technologies in no time They can and will give you as good of advice as any, plus all products will be well made and safe. Some of the models from China can be sketchy. Have fun.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I am relatively new here as well. Please take my advice with a rather large grain of salt.

My observation is that most of the slingshot shooters here shoot 3/8 steel shot and smaller. Some of us shoot 5/8 marbles which weigh the same as 3/8 steel shot. I have a slingshot that is designed to shoot half inch steel shot and it is very different from the Slingshots that you have selected. I do not know if you are going to be able to develop sufficient power from flat bands to accurately launch half inch steel shot for hunting. My slingshot uses heavy tubes and an oversize pouch. It also has an arm brace because it takes a fair amount of force to pull the tubes. It is a hammer grip as opposed to an ergo grip.

One of the slingshots that you selected is a rip off of a Simple Shot Scout. I am not sure that you will be able to shoot half inch steel out of it or the other slingshots that you selected.

If you are concerned about hand slap, Jack Koehler still has some of his beaver slingshots for sale on the big auction site and also add his website. Although this is a TTF slingshot. I am also not certain if it can handle half inch steel shot.

Good luck with this. I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Spartan (Apr 13, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am relatively new here as well. Please take my advice with a rather large grain of salt.
> 
> My observation is that most of the slingshot shooters here shoot 3/8 steel shot and smaller. Some of us shoot 5/8 marbles which weigh the same as 3/8 steel shot. I have a slingshot that is designed to shoot half inch steel shot and it is very different from the Slingshots that you have selected. I do not know if you are going to be able to develop sufficient power from flat bands to accurately launch half inch steel shot for hunting. My slingshot uses heavy tubes and an oversize pouch. It also has an arm brace because it takes a fair amount of force to pull the tubes. It is a hammer grip as opposed to an ergo grip.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the input.

I went ahead and bought this one....

https://www.amazon.com/Tongtu-Stainless-Slingshot-Outdoor-Catapult/dp/B07NV66YN4/ref=sr_1_89?keywords=slingshot&qid=1555269110&s=gateway&sr=8-89

This is the first "modern" slingshot and intend to start with 3/8 steel balls. If nothing else, i should be able to get practice and perfect some sort of form.

I'm not married to 1/2 inch, I feel it's the more humane option to take down crows. It's far tougher to take them down with head shots because they sway in branches, so I need to have knock down power through body shots. Pretty tough to do with a slingshot and anything less then 30 ft/lbs.

I can't comment from actual experience, but flat bands "should" be able to generate the speed. If not one, then by two bands together. Also, I have the option of making bodies through CNC machining so I can copy anything out there. Of course it's not cost effective, but it's the fun of the sport.

As for the Simple Shot Scout, a close look shows a wood screw to tighten the plastic piece, which concerns me about longevity. So I bought the other one based on it's mount and staimless steel build material. The idea of a broken frame part coming at my eye is very...."unappealing".

The entire slingshot thing fascinates me. Its 50 years removed from the kid who use to go for a forest walk with his dog and hunt crows with a wooden slingshot. Out of 100 walks, I got maybe 3-4 of them, but the chase was the thrill. It taught me stealth and patience versus far better eyesight and mobility.

Now, I bought safety gloves to take the sting off missed shot, making prescription safety glasses and making a large carpet background for practice. Ultimately, I like to go on those walks again and enjoy the hunt....but I hope I don't bury it in tech and the "kill". That kid version of me wants my current ability to buy toys, but time travel is a bit of a problem.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Good looking cattie - I am sure that you will enjoy it. They are all a lot of fun.

Interestingly, I am also getting back into slingshots after a 50 year hiatus. I had a Trumark FS-1 there are used to carry with me when I walked in the woods. I never got very good at it. I understand now that the bands are were too heavy and the power was poorly designed. Don't overlook the old wrist rockets. You can easily attach flat or tubular bands and a decent pouch and turn it into a very good shooter. Here is one of my early efforts using braided rubber bands.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello and welcome!

You mentioned you're in Canada. If you're near the Calgary area and interested, shoot me a PM and I could meet up with you and you can try a few different frames out one weekend.


----------



## Spartan (Apr 13, 2019)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> You mentioned you're in Canada. If you're near the Calgary area and interested, shoot me a PM and I could meet up with you and you can try a few different frames out one weekend.


THANK YOU for the offer. It's nice to know there are brave people in the world willing to be within a km of me and a slingshot!

I live near the center of the universe...also known as hogtown...also known T.O.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm terribly sorry for you! hehe

It's hard finding local slingshot enthusiasts. Don't worry though. The internet can be a great teacher. There are a ton of passionate shooters out there sharing their knowledge on these forums and in videos.


----------



## Spartan (Apr 13, 2019)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I'm terribly sorry for you! hehe


You have no idea...blue laff flags everywhere!

Wait....I can use the target practice! Lol


----------



## Java (Mar 26, 2013)

Spartan; At one time or another, I imagine we've all stripped out plastic with a wood screw, so I understand your point about the Scout. My Scout is set up for firing 3/8 steel at aluminum cans, so it's not as heavy as one set up for hunting. Set up the way it is, I've had it for over 5 years, and it's still on it's original Flip Clips. The hard part is resisting the temptation to over tighten them. It's the most comfortable to shoot slingshot I own .I think I'm about to order an Axiom Ocularis to set up as a hunter, because the forks look similar to the Scout, but if need be the bands can be changed in the field with no tools. (I know, that's what Swiss Army Knives are for....)


----------

